
Clearview AI has billions of our photos. Its entire client list was just stolen - Anon84
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/26/tech/clearview-ai-hack/
======
dmitrygr
This was as certain to happen as a sunrise in the morning. Nobody's surprised

Sadly this changes nothing :(

They will face no penalties. They'll continue with their sleazy work. They'll
make lots of money off of their stolen data set (fb, Twitter, and Google never
authorized those copies and nor did users)

------
scohesc
> He said he wouldn't sell his product to Iran, Russia or China and claimed
> the technology is saving kids and solving crimes.

Buuuuuuullshiiiiiiiit - the technology got scooped up by state actors the
instant it hit the market if this kind of data gets leaked...

~~~
gwern
How does a list of their customers getting leaked equate to all their
technology being 'scooped up by state actors'?

------
6510
If the law men have to state a reason for doing a lookup [and get fired if
their motivation is nonsense] I wouldn't have a problem with it. If we film
people committing crimes we should be able to figure out who they are?

~~~
Xylakant
> If we film people committing crimes we should be able to figure out who they
> are?

At the cost of permanent surveillance of everyone? Fact is: If the data
exists, it’s being used. And the usage will only expand to lesser and lesser
causes. Not to speak of illicit uses. Like law enforcement personell spying on
spouses, ex-partners or generally people they dislike or have an interest in.

~~~
6510
I know, in a lot of countries law enforcement is likely to abuse the tools but
we shouldn't blame the tools for it.

Public servants should be of the highest social standard available. They
should be selected to be polite, patient and never lose their cool. Step out
of line once and you are out like a bad dancer.

They should be immediately fired and persecuted if they spy on their ex. Every
lookup must be tied to a crime. Like you said, if the data exists it will be
used. If they can construct an argument to have an interest in someone at that
time and day it should work just fine. When in doubt fill out a formal
request.

We have control over who gets hired or not. If we hire sub optimal people,
train them poorly and excuse their behavior any tool will get abused. Then the
whole thing doesn't work.

~~~
JohnFen
> I know, in a lot of countries law enforcement is likely to abuse the tools
> but we shouldn't blame the tools for it.

If there is no doubt that a tool is going to be widely abused, then it's
irresponsible to make the tool.

> Public servants should be of the highest social standard available.

Of course. But that's not the world we actually live in.

